# Budget Wireless Repeater



## roady (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Although I did find couple of similar posts here but those are kind of outdated

I live in a 3 BHK flat and the current router (WR841N TP Link) is situated in my room.

The signal doesn't work great when im in other rooms. FOr instance, sometimes in the other room at same spot, I'd get 2 bars.
At other times, I don't get any signal at all. And my work stops 

All rooms are approx 10-13 feet apart.

What would be a budget repeater for a house like mine? (to cover the entire house - balcony can be excluded)

Thanks!


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 24, 2015)

Damn I just got a 740n ...
And the distance between rooms is like 20-25 feet with two walls in between


----------



## roady (Aug 25, 2015)

do let me know if it works for you!
Also just FYI - I've modded my router with DD-WRT.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 25, 2015)

roady said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Although I did find couple of similar posts here but those are kind of outdated
> 
> ...





v.Na5h said:


> Damn I just got a 740n ...
> And the distance between rooms is like 20-25 feet with two walls in between





roady said:


> do let me know if it works for you!
> Also just FYI - I've modded my router with DD-WRT.



Get another 740n couple them with cat cables conceal them and place the routers diagonally opposite with DDWRT flashed.

It will be enough when u r 5 m away from your home too.


----------



## roady (Aug 26, 2015)

I was reading about powerline adapters.. does anyone use that over here?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 29, 2015)

roady said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Although I did find couple of similar posts here but those are kind of outdated
> 
> ...



You could give this a try for : COMFAST CF-WR150N, that cost Rs.890/- only. I am using it and signal strength is  excellent at about 20 ft. across(2 walls between) from my TP-Link TL-WR740N Router.
Moreover since,this is a wireless device,you could plug it(set it up) in any electric board in any *room of your choice and requirements.* No wires,no hassles.


----------



## spacescreamer (Sep 19, 2015)

Any more suggestions for a good repeater guys?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2015)

get tp-link repeater as networking devices from same manufacturer usually works with each other with lesser issues compared to devices from different manufacturers.as for "good" part signal strength depends significantly on your environment(house construction material,design,interference from other electronic/wifi sources etc) so the only sure way to know if it is "good" is by trying it out first at your home.


----------



## spacescreamer (Sep 19, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> get tp-link repeater as networking devices from same manufacturer usually works with each other with lesser issues compared to devices from different manufacturers.as for "good" part signal strength depends significantly on your environment(house construction material,design,interference from other electronic/wifi sources etc) so the only sure way to know if it is "good" is by trying it out first at your home.



Can we have some suggestions with model names pls


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2015)

TPLINK TL-WA850RE Wireless Wifi Range Extender Booster (White) - Buy TPLINK TL-WA850RE Wireless Wifi Range Extender Booster (White) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
read the reviews(especially 1st one by Sandeep & rest of reviews on 1st page) & decide accordingly.


----------



## spacescreamer (Sep 20, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> TPLINK TL-WA850RE Wireless Wifi Range Extender Booster (White) - Buy TPLINK TL-WA850RE Wireless Wifi Range Extender Booster (White) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
> read the reviews(especially 1st one by Sandeep & rest of reviews on 1st page) & decide accordingly.



TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK
Wont this be a better option? If a person need ranges only with a router..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2015)

i was not sure about how much technical know how you have to setup a router as extender but according to this it seems quite easy so you can get that also.
Setup TP-Link TL-WR841N as a Wi-Fi Extender » The ScottyZone


----------



## BhargavJ (Sep 24, 2015)

Sorry to use your thread to ask my question, but I don't feel like opening a new thread.

Earlier, I used the D-Link 2730U ADSL router for my BSNL Broadband connection. Now I've switched over to GTPL, and I bought a TP-Link 740N router which supports the RJ-45 cable. 

The range of the TP-Link router, however, is lesser compared to the D-Link one. The TP-Link router is on the first floor, and just one floor below, I get two or less bands on the laptop and mobile; all devices show the signal strength as poor. 

I still have the D-Link router lying around; is it possible to turn it into a repeater? Or a wired solution for providing strong Wifi to the ground floor? If yes, I'll search for guides on the net, and ask here if I have any doubts.


----------

